

BBC Radio 4: Codes That Changed the World (Episode 1: Fortran) - handelaar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pmpf5

======
handelaar
First of a 5-part documentary series.

Full episode list:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05qqhqp/episodes/guide](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05qqhqp/episodes/guide)

